# Land Rover Defender 110 double cab pick up stolen



## _daisy_ (3 January 2009)

was stolen overnight of 2/1-3/1/09

reg no:YE06 UPZ


----------



## RLF (3 January 2009)

will keep my eyes peeled - what area was it stolen from?


----------



## _daisy_ (3 January 2009)

north sheffield in South Yorkshire.

the police have just been and confirmed that there have been quite a few landys nicked recently. 2 from a local landy specialist - 1 which was found in Doncaster and was subsequently returned to its owner. the rest have not been found. she said she doesnt hold much hope for mine to be returned, but ive given her a copy of the above picture so she can circulate that to the autorecovery team.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (7 January 2009)

its pretty distinctive isnt it, hopefully that will help get it found!


----------



## michaelj (8 January 2009)

I agree with haffieliesel. You landy looks quite distinctive!
I've never seen one like that before!


----------



## Jiggy (8 January 2009)

Nice Landy....hope you get it back....i Loved my 110 defender county....but am enjoying the heated leather seats in my new Discovery...

Will keep on the look out as we are only over the hills in Saddleworth....


----------



## _daisy_ (8 January 2009)

cheers OBAHH, even the police havent seen one like mine before.  its a genuine line as well. im looking for a replacement and ive only found 4 like it in the country for sale.


----------



## _daisy_ (8 January 2009)

thanks Jiggy, all eyes looking for it is very grateful


----------



## kick_On (8 January 2009)

lovely landie but i would think it's in shipping container 
	
	
		
		
	


	












, as it's so usual.............. 
and i hope the 'tea leaves' have all the bad luck in the world!!!


----------

